

China and Intellectual Property: Bunnie's Project Fernvale - gghh
http://gizmodo.com/why-its-easier-to-innovate-in-china-than-in-the-united-1709911838

======
eitally
I love Bunnie, and I love that he takes the time to document all his learnings
about doing hardware dev in China. There are a lot of other people -- mostly
those who work for multinational manufacturing companies -- who have learned
the same lessons, but he sure has a knack for expressing them in writing (and
great photos!).

